# US Citizens - National Identity Number



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am filling in the 28EH Medical form for my kids and I am not sure what to enter in for the "National Identity Number"?

They are both US Citizens. I didn't think that their social security number was appropriate.

Thanks


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

as far as I know, SSN is the only de facto National Identification Number system in US. I don't think there is any other Identification for US citizens or residents. 



terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling in the 28EH Medical form for my kids and I am not sure what to enter in for the "National Identity Number"?
> 
> ...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

terry100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling in the 28EH Medical form for my kids and I am not sure what to enter in for the "National Identity Number"?
> 
> ...


Just leave it blank. This is for people who come from countries that have national ID cards (mostly Europe and South America). Since the US doesn't have such a card, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for this information. I was not aware of it since we are so used to giving SSN for identification for almost all kind of applications here. 



ozbound12 said:


> Just leave it blank. This is for people who come from countries that have national ID cards (mostly Europe and South America). Since the US doesn't have such a card, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the response


----------



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

Okay, one more question, hopefully the last 

My kids are 6 and 8, for the question:
In Australia, will you be:
(a) Attending or teaching classes?

Which checkbox do I enter, Yes or No ?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

If you plan on sending them to school yes, only no if you'll be homeschooling.


----------



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks _shell !


----------

